
The Lost Years & Last Days of David Foster Wallace - atestu
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/23638511/the_lost_years__last_days_of_david_foster_wallace/print
======
DaniFong
For anyone who hasn't read it, 'Shipping Out (on the nearly-lethal comforts of
a luxury cruise)' is an absolute blast.

[http://harpers.org/media/pdf/dfw/HarpersMagazine-1996-01-000...](http://harpers.org/media/pdf/dfw/HarpersMagazine-1996-01-0007859.pdf)

------
lacker
I feel like any random page of Infinite Jest is touching autobiographical
commentary.

'Many times the same. Winning two and three upset matches, feeling suddenly so
loved, so many talking to you as if there is love. But always the same, then.
For then you awaken to the fact that you are loved for winning only. The two
and three wins created you, for people. It is not that the wins made them
recognize something that existed unrecognized before these upset wins. The
from-noplace winning _created_ you. You must keep winning to keep the
existence of love and endorsements and the shiny magazines wanting your
profile.'

Best 1079-page book ever.

------
delackner
I dearly hope that some day soon we will find the cause and the cure for this
disease that has tortured so many.

------
echair
"At Amherst David perfected the style he would wear for the rest of his life"

When I got to this I realized I was reading the wrong magazine's article about
him.

